# Pas de son sur iTunes... mais ailleurs oui.



## adnkanibal (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je vais écrire un pavé, mais la panne est inhabituelle, et même mon ami google ne trouve rien... c'est pourquoi je lance un S.O.S. ici...

Je suis confronté depuis plusieurs jours à un problème insoluble : je n'ai plus de son dans itunes... mais je l'ai partout ailleurs (Quicktime, coup-d'oeil etc.) et cela depuis la mise à jour en 10.1. 

Ça a commencé comme ça : le son était déformé comme si on appliquait une réverb courte dessus (j'ose l'analogie musicale... mais ça y ressemblait vraiment!). Uniquement sur iTunes, le reste fonctionnant très bien. Puis après un redémarrage que je pensais salvateur, ça c'est vraiment aggravé; Je n'avais plus de son! 

J'ai d'abord cru à un mauvais réglage de volume quelque part mais après inspection d'iTunes et des réglages audio dans "préférences système", tout semble en ordre. 

J'ai réparé les autorisations, et fait le ménage avec Onyx, le problème était toujours là... J'ai réinstallé iTunes, rien... Réinstallé Snow léopard, rien! J'ai aussi essayé avec une plus ancienne version d'iTunes (la 9.2) rien non plus...

J'en perds mon latin et je ne sais plus quoi faire... Est ce que quelqu'un a une piste? Car ça commence à me manquer ; iTunes étant un des logiciels que j'utilise le plus au quotidien.

Merci pour vos réponses... (et solutions j'espère)


----------



## adnkanibal (29 Novembre 2010)

Re...

se pourrait il que ce soit un problème de codecs? ... (mes vieux reflèxes de PCiste me suggèrent ça... dumoins ça y ressemble)

un composant manquant ou foireux pourrait il provoquer ça?


----------



## adnkanibal (29 Novembre 2010)

Voyant le peu de réponses que ça inspire je me demande si je ne devrais pas poster cette question dans une autre section du forum... car même si ça concerne iTunes, il me semble que le problème n'est pas que lié au logiciel.

quelqu'un a une suggestion?


----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2010)

À tout hasard, as-tu regardé l'égaliseur d'iTunes ?


----------



## adnkanibal (29 Novembre 2010)

Wath68>> oui j'ai regardé et rien à signaler...

l'equalo est désactivé et le gain est au centre.

c'est vrai qu'au vu du descriptif de la panne on pourrait croire à un volume baissé.


----------



## subsole (30 Novembre 2010)

Lance Configuration Audio et Midi, et regarde si le format de l'entrée et de la sortie audio sont sur 44100,0 Hz.


----------



## adnkanibal (30 Novembre 2010)

@ Subsole,

Merci de t'intéresser à mon cas, mes parametres sont bien sur 44100Khz. 

Ce qui est incompréhensible c'est que toutes les autres applis ont bien le son elles...

Pourquoi juste iTunes???


----------



## adnkanibal (2 Décembre 2010)

Bon, ça refonctionne....

En désespoir de cause j'ai installé songbird (un clone d'iTunes) et bizarrement le son était là!!! :mouais:

Par acquis de conscience j'ai à nouveau réinstallé iTunes et là miracle.... tout refonctionnait bien. (ça devait être la six ou septième installation.)

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi, j'en ai aucune idée... mais ça remarche.

Merci aux personnes qui ont tenté de me donner un coup de main.


----------

